# blue tongue ID



## nico77 (May 13, 2010)

I found this pic online and want to know what sort it is and is that a normal colour ?

cheers nico


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 13, 2010)

G'day Nico,

It's just a Common Blue Tongue (_Tiliqua scincoides)_ and is a little lighter than normal but isn't too unusual either.

Cheers


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 13, 2010)

I thought it might be a kimberly..


----------



## scott_lee86 (May 13, 2010)

i think there called centralian blue tongues... upmarket pets at the melbourne market has them i think


----------



## beeman (May 13, 2010)

As Jonno said common bluie!, Centralian bluies look nothing like 
the pic above.


----------



## bob360 (May 13, 2010)

Tiliqua scincoides scincoides (Eastern blue tongue). maybe hypo?


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 14, 2010)

That's an Eastern, by the looks of it - one from Qld.

Asking what a normal pattern is on an eastern is an almost impossible question to answer. They change from location to location. Helikaon has almost patternless easterns, I have a couple of extremely dark ones, one yellow, 2 green, 2 black, 2 grey/white - it's so hard to pin point.

It's a nice Eastern though!

BTW - the term "common BTS" is a really bad one. In melbourne, Blotchies are more common than easterns - so therefore they could be known as common bts. The term "Eastern" is a better one than "common".


----------



## Acrochordus (May 14, 2010)

SuburbanMe said:


> BTW - the term "common BTS" is a really bad one. In melbourne, Blotchies are more common than easterns - so therefore they could be known as common bts. The term "Eastern" is a better one than "common".


That's why people should just use scientific names as there is only one for each specie, but with common names there can be many. For example- Brown Tree Snake, Night Tiger, banded tree snake and doll's eye snake. 
Thanks Tim


----------



## SuburbanMe (May 14, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> That's why people should just use scientific names as there is only one for each specie, but with common names there can be many. For example- Brown Tree Snake, Night Tiger, banded tree snake and doll's eye snake.
> Thanks Tim


 
I agree - but then for newbies, "Eastern" or "Northern" are easier to remember than scincoides scincoides or scincoides intermedia.
In saying that though, I've been caught out a few times going into threads with titles like "my Eastern is sick" thinking that it's about a bluey yet it's about an EWD or an Eastern long neck.


----------



## -Peter (May 14, 2010)

Thats a hypo melanistic T scincoides from Nth Qld. They tend to have more T.s. intermedia characteristics than southern specimens. They are of course all the one species.


----------



## nico77 (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies everybody , feel free to put some pics up if you have some . I am intrested in seeing the different colours that the easterns can be .

cheers nico


----------

